# 0/2 Multi DNF



## ShadenSmith (Aug 23, 2008)

So I was doing another 2 cube multi earlier. Unfortunately I forgot I had invited friends over, so they walked in during the solve. One of them was kind enough to put his ass on my face. Needless to say that was a DNF.


Has anyone else been messed with during a BLD solve?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2008)

With 3 kids, it happens all the time to me. But I usually manage to do my multis in situations where I won't be disturbed (usually very late at night or very early morning). That has its disadvantages, though (too tired to do them sometimes).


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 24, 2008)

I've decided to start doing that as well. I prefer my face to be untouched during solves from now on, especially with one's hindquarters.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 24, 2008)

Once l was doing a 4 cube multi. When l was doing the last cube, a guy tells me l got 2/3 right. That really pissed me off, and I couldn't focus on the last cube anymore. I really don't want to know anything about my result before l'm done.


----------



## KConny (Aug 24, 2008)

I was about to start a small multi, 2 cubes, in my garden when my grandparets shows up. I had only memoed the edges of the first cube. While talking to them a memoed the rest. And solved it under the table while still talking. The time was 10 minutes.


----------



## ROOT (Aug 24, 2008)

dude at lunch a few kids wanted to see me do BLD, so they mixed it up, and when i was done memoing, i had to get my lunch. When i came back, i was about to pick up the cube, this random kid just came up and started scrambling it and handed it to me and told me to solve it. god damnit i was pissed. it was such an easy scramble


----------

